

Experts concerned scientific advances are giving rise to neoracism - fuckpig
http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/experts-concerned-that-advances-in-genetic-sequencing-are-giving-rise-to-neoracism/story-fn5fsgyc-1226828291896

======
jinushaun
Blah blah blah black, blah blah blah white. Same story every time. Apparently
Asians don't exist.

